# Harness



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi SM family,

I Just got Boo a jacket and was wondering If the harness should be under the jacket or ontop. I went for a walk with him with it under since the pet store said it was fine.. What do you guys think?:blink:


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a step in harness and I put it over his sweater, not sure about a coat.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A lot of the coats and sweaters have a hole where the harness and leash will attach. Harness under if the clothes have the hole.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

The coat I have for Sophie has a little hole for the harness loops, I personally like the look better when the harness is underneath.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yogi Has Alot of coats,but does not go out in the winter with a harness. He Gets carried-so iam no help!--I do USE A Vest style harness the rest of the year.--I Put on his coats to go to the vets and let him on the porch-but that has be awhile-with the snow--he hates it. will not walk in it at all.-----*

*Check him out-he just woke up.*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:blush: I'm too lazy to take his little sweater off to put his harness on to put his sweater back on, so his harness is usually over.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I usually put the harnesses under things... 

Except tshirts - those I put the harness over.

But bulkier things - sweaters, jackets - I put the harness under.

I have this odd fear that they will be able to slip out because of the added bulk... Especially Grace. She slips right out of her sweaters.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I use the harness under the jackets sweaters etc; its more comfy that way!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Yogi Has Alot of coats,but does not go out in the winter with a harness. He Gets carried-so iam no help!--I do USE A Vest style harness the rest of the year.--I Put on his coats to go to the vets and let him on the porch-but that has be awhile-with the snow--he hates it. will not walk in it at all.-----*
> 
> *Check him out-he just woke up.*


LOL!!! love that face!!!! :chili:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I put Mia's step in harness over her sweater...the sweater doesn't have any openings on the top for the leash clips.*


----------

